
Show HN: Mirage – An interactive query explorer for Elasticsearch - sidi
https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage
======
sidi
Hey HN folks,

Elasticsearch has one of the most powerful query DSLs with support for 100+
search APIs ranging from full-text search to geo queries to range filters. At
the same time, there is a very high learning curve associated with using
Elasticsearch's JSON API.

Our goal with Mirage is to simplify the Elasticsearch APIs by providing GUI
blocks for queries. It should also be an ideal resource to learn the ES query
DSL as it transforms queries on-the-fly and comes with an in-app documentation
browser.

Our current coverage of the DSL and future roadmap -
[https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage#3-roadmap](https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage#3-roadmap).

